

Madam C.E.O., Get Me a Coffe - sharkweek
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/08/opinion/sunday/sheryl-sandberg-and-adam-grant-on-women-doing-office-housework.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0

======
elptacek
This is 100% consistent with my personal career experience. The catch being
that if I post details pointing fingers, I will be summarily chastened.

Just today, I read some dumb quote that stuck in my craw: "When you complain,
you become a victim. Leave the situation something something something."
Imagine what a career looks like when you leave the situation?

Mine.

